

Computer generated wind patterns - yardie
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=338.33,8.36,435

======
acqq
Explanation is in the Slate's article:

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/12/18/global_wi...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/12/18/global_wind_map_cameron_baccario_s_visualization_of_world_weather_patterns.html)

------
bostonpete
The title (which I think used to say "super computer") seems misleading to me.
"Computer generated" to me implies that it's the product of a simulation,
which wouldn't interest me much (who cares about visualization of one possible
set of wind patterns?).

The fact that this is data based on measurements in the past few hours
(according to the Slate link) makes this much more interesting to explore.

------
fennecfoxen
See also: [http://hint.fm/wind/](http://hint.fm/wind/) (US only, but includes
historical views.)

------
adriancooney
This is absolutely beautiful. Great potential for a stunning screensaver.

------
aet
No wind in Asia?

~~~
yardie
It's there but relatively light compared to what's going on at sea. With no
natural barriers and higher hot:cold temperature gradients the wind is
typically stronger over the ocean.

Also, click on "earth" to change altitude (bar).

------
molecule
previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6924854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6924854)

